# WLAN-Karten Kauf-Empfehlung



## Realistix5 (8. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir im August letzen Jahres einen neuen PC bestellt und gebaut, zum zocken. Ich habe mir dazu dann den Netgear N900 WLAN-Stick gekauft. Allerdings stürzt meine WLAN-Verbindung sehr häuftig ab und das Stört besonders bei FIFA und CS:GO, weil man dort dann strafen bekommt. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl der Internetstick steigt bei hoher Belastung aus. Weil ich dieses Problem aber bei fast allen WLAN-Sticks gelesen habe will ich mir gerne eine WLAN-Karte kaufen. Ich habe mir schon einmal diese Karte: Asus PCE-AC68 PCIe WLAN Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r angeschaut. Mir gefällt gut was sie verspricht und ich finde auch die verlängerten Antennen super! Allerdings ist mir dieses Exemplar etwas zu teuer. Hat jemand da vlt. eine etwas günstigere Alternative?

LG Chris


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. März 2015)

Moin

vielleicht wäre es günstig, mitzuteilen was du von der Karte erwartest. Muss es zum Beispiel 802.11ac sein? Oder reicht auch eine 802.11n.
Ich persönlich habe eine TP-Link TL-WN881ND, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Realistix5 (8. März 2015)

Die Karte sollte wen möglich 5Ghz können also 802.11ac und sollte auch bei großer Belastung nicht den Geist auf geben.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (8. März 2015)

Würde mir mal die ansehen: CSL - Wireless AC1200 Dual Band PCIe Netzwerkkarte |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
80€ für eine WLAN Karte auszugeben ist mMn recht unnötig. Beherrscht den ac Standard und funkt im 5GHz Netz.


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2015)

Zunächst:
Warum W-LAN bei einem stationären PC?

Kannst du kein Ethernet Kabel verlegen? Warum nicht?

Wenn schon kein Ethernet... warum nicht wenigstens D-LAN? Ganz das "gelbe vom Ei" ist das auch nicht aber im Zweifel meist besser als W-LAN für eine stationäre Anwendung.

Wenn es doch W-LAN sein muss: Es gibt verschiedene W-LAN Chipsätze von verschiedenen Herstellern mit verschiedenen Stärken und Schwächen. USB Lösungen sind nicht besser oder schlechter als PCIe Lösungen. Die W-LAN Karte sollte nach dem Chipsatz und dem Preis ausgewählt werden, beiliegende oder auch nicht beiliegende Antennen können bei der Preis/Leistungs Rechnung berücksichtigt werden aber auch recht gute Antennen sind einzeln nicht teuer. Bei PCIe Minicards für Notebooks gibt es mehr Auswahl und bessere Preise, mit Adaptern können sie auch in PCs ohne PCIe Minicard Steckplatz eingebaut werden.

Die wichtigsten Hersteller guter W-LAN Chipsätze sind Intel, Qualcomm/Atheros/KillerNIC, Broadcom, Marvell, MediaTek/Railink und Realtek. Welcher Hersteller gerade die besten Chipsätze baut ändert sich freilich regelmäßig und ist auch abhängig davon auf welche Eigenschaften man Wert legt, mir fehlt hier ehrlich gesagt eine aktuelle Übersicht. Intel und Qualcomm/Atheros haben landläufig einen sehr guten Ruf aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieser im Vergleich zu den anderen heute noch gerechtfertigt ist. Es gibt auch Chipsätze von einigen anderen kleineren Herstellern aber zu diesen findet man schlechter Infos und sie sind manchmal nicht so zuverlässig. Auch Markenchipsätze haben zum Teil Zuverlässigkeitsprobleme aber wenn dann findet man dazu meist schnell Informationen; in manchen Fällen hängt das aber auch mit schlechten oder veralteten OEM Treibern zusammen.

Protip: Wenn der Hersteller einer W-LAN Karte den Chipsatz nicht angibt ist das nicht sehr "seriös"...

Ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bieten die aktuellen Intel PCIe Minicards. Sie werden in zahllosen Notebook Modellen eingesetzt und sind dadurch gut erprobt, sie bieten gute aber nicht herausragende Eigenschaften bei Empfang und Sendelseitung und unterstützen die neuesten Standards und eine hohe Geschwindigkeit (guten Empfang vorausgesetzt). Außerdem gibt gibt es eine gute Versorgung mit aktuellen Treibern. Und Bluetooth gibt es auch als Extra dazu.

http://geizhals.at/eu/intel-wireless-ac-3160-bluetooth-3160-hmwwb-r-a1166716.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.at/eu/intel-wireless-ac-7260-bluetooth-7260-hmwwb-r-a1149608.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Wie in einen PC einbauen?

Mit so einem Adapter:
http://geizhals.at/eu/363940544
Gibt  auch andere einschließlich billigere, nur ein rnd Beispiel... dieser Adapter besitzt beiliegende Antennen die bei Bedarf auch getauscht werden können (wenn du andere, etwa frei platzierbare, Antennen willst gibt es sicher Preiswertere Alternativen). Es gibt auch welche ohne Antennen bzw. Antennenadapter, dann brauchst du eben noch Antennen und als "Pigtrail" bekannte Adapter.


USB Adapter besitzen ebenso wie als W-LAN Bridge genutzte Ethernet basierende APs den Vorteil das sie unabhängig vom PC platziert werden können, so kann man sie funkoptimiert platzieren und braucht kein Antennenkabel. Ein Antennenkabel sollte möglichst kurz, nicht länger als wenige Meter sein da die Dämpfung des Kabels sonst den Empfang verschlechtert. Die Zahl von Steckern und Adaptern auf dem Weg zwischen Karte und Antenne sollte aus dem selben Grund möglichst klein gehalten werden. Das ist mit einer solchen Lösung leicht möglich.

Mit USB fällt Intel als Chipsatzhersteller weg. Aber glücklicherweise gibt es ja noch ein paar andere.

Ist der Empfang Problematisch kann und sollte sowohl auf Seiten der Basisstation als auch auf Seiten des Empfängers (PC) optimiert werden. Optimiert werden können prinzipiell W-LAN Chipsatz (Auswahl eines geeigneten), Antenne und Antennenposition/Ausrichtung.

Eine wichtige Grundsatzentscheidung bei USB Lösungen ist: Interne oder externe Antennen. Wird keine Richtwirkung angestrebt sind interne Antennen üblicherweise nicht schlecht. Und insbesondere nicht schlechter als billige externe Rundstrahlantennen. Zudem fällt Kabelweg und ein Stecker weg womit man auch ein Wenig Signalqualität gewinnt. Externe Antennen sind kein Qualitätskriterium! Und eine größere Antenne ist nicht besser (allenfalls bei bestimmten Richtantennen). Die Idee hinter USB Sticks mit ausklappbarer Antenne ist das die Antenne so in eine Vertikale Position gebracht wird sodass die Stabantenne einen besseren Empfang auf der Ebene erreicht da eine Stabantenne auch kein perfekter Rundstrahler ist. Angenommen wird hier freilich das der USB Stick in horizontaler Position in einem USB Steckplatz steckt.

Eine günstige USB Lösung könnte dieser hier sein:
http://geizhals.at/eu/netis-wf2190-a1152006.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Der Chipsatz ist angeblich ein Realtek 8812AU. Auf dem Papier scheint sie sehr schnell zu sein und bietet auch externe Antennen, laut Berichten gibt es unter Windows Treiberprobleme die sich durch Installieren des Realtek Originaltreibers lösen lassen.


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2015)

Realistix5 schrieb:


> Die Karte sollte wen möglich 5Ghz können also 802.11ac und sollte auch bei großer Belastung nicht den Geist auf geben.



Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund? Kopierst du öfter sehr große Dateien?
Die Reichweite ist mit 5GHz geringer als mit 2,4GHz.

Ich würd die hier empfehlen:
Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte, Braun: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
(Chipset: Intel 7260)


----------



## Superwip (9. März 2015)

> Die Reichweite ist mit 5GHz geringer als mit 2,4GHz.



Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Bei einer Sichtverbindung nehmen sich beide bei der Reichweite ausgehend von gleicher Sendeleistung nicht viel, da mit 5GHz aber eine 10 mal höhere Sendeleistung erlaubt ist ermöglicht 5GHz unter solchen Bedingungen eine wesentlich höhere Sendeleistung.

5GHz geht aber tendenziell schlechter durch Wände.



> Ich würd die hier empfehlen:
> Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte, Braun: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> (Chipset: Intel 7260)



Ja, sicher kein schlechtes (Preis/Leistung) Komplettpaket aus Intel AC 7260, Adapterkarte für PCIe und Antennen...


----------

